# سورى يا رجالة



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

*سورى يا رجالة

 رسالة من بنت ولازم انشرها لرجالة مصر ولازم تقروها

 بنات اليورو حلوين .. وحلوين أوي كمان .. وأحلى مننا ومبننكرش
 بس عارف ليه يا باشا هما حلوين ؟

 علشان كل واحدة فيهم بتنزل من بيتها لابسة احلى حاجة و طالعة بأحلى مظهر  ومش خايفة من واحد زيك يسمعها كلمة قذرة أو يمد إيده و يقولها أصل لبسك هو  اللي استفزني

 علشان كل واحدة فيهم راسمة على وشها أحلى ابتسامة وبتضحك من قلبها وهي مش خايفة واحد زيك يفكرها بتبتسمله و يروح يقولها ماتيجي

 علشان كل واحدة فيهم رايحة الاستاد تستمتع بوقتها و تقضي وقت حلو تشجع فريق بلدها من غير ما تسمعك وانت بتزعق
 ماتلعب يابن الــ ..... .. ما تباصي يابن الــ .......

 علشان رافعين علم بلدهم اللي بيحبوها و بيحسو في شوارعها بالأمان والإحترام

 عرفت بنات اليورو حلوين ليه يا باشا ؟؟
 علشان مبيشوفوش أشكالك

 نفسى نتغير بجد
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

> treaz قال:
> 
> 
> > *عرفت بنات اليورو حلوين ليه يا باشا ؟؟*
> ...





> *يعنى لو أختفينا أحنا ....انتم هتحلووا ؟؟؟؟:t33:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

والنبي بنت جدعه
وعندها حق
امنيه حياتي قبل ما اموت
اشوف البنات في مصر بتمشي براحتها


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > *يعنى لو أختفينا أحنا ....انتم هتحلووا ؟؟؟؟:t33:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2012)

معاكى حق تريز فى كتير من كلامك
بس برضة اليورو يكسب هههههههه


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> والنبي بنت جدعه
> وعندها حق
> امنيه حياتي قبل ما اموت
> اشوف البنات في مصر بتمشي براحتها
> ...


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> معاكى حق تريز فى كتير من كلامك
> بس برضة اليورو يكسب هههههههه






هههههههههههههههه واحنا بنضم صوتنا لصوتك ياجرجس وبنقول :smil15:اليورو لازم يكسب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اشوف *البنات* في مصر بتمشي براحتها


*فى مصر وفهمتها ...يعنى اية بنات بقى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى مصر وفهمتها ...يعنى اية بنات بقى ؟؟؟؟*



كائن ملاكي انت مش تعرفه لسه هههههههههههههههههههه
لما تنقرضوا وقتها هايظهر علي حقيقته
ويبقي احلي من بنات  اليورو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

ليش الرجال مركزين معاهم كثير؟ هذا دليل انهم مو شايفين خير
بدل مايتابعون المبارات يركزون على المشجعات اعوذ بالله من الفجاعه اللي فيهم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

ليش الرجال مركزين معاهم كثير؟ هذا دليل انهم مو شايفين خير
بدل مايتابعون المبارات يركزون على المشجعات اعوذ بالله من الفجاعه اللي فيهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ليش الرجال مركزين معاهم كثير؟ هذا دليل انهم مو شايفين خير*
> *بدل مايتابعون المبارات يركزون على المشجعات اعوذ بالله من الفجاعه اللي فيهم*


*لأنهن يجمعن ما بين ( نون النسوة ) و ( تاء التأنيث ) فى آآآن واحد ..*
*بالأضافة الى أنهن جمع مؤنث سااااااااااااااااااالم*


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليش الرجال مركزين معاهم كثير؟ هذا دليل انهم مو شايفين خير
> بدل مايتابعون المبارات يركزون على المشجعات اعوذ بالله من الفجاعه اللي فيهم





هههههههههههه معلش ياهيفاء مهما بيتبعو برده المباريات وبيتسلو بالمشاجعات فى نفس الوقت:blush2:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

> لأنهن يجمعن ما بين ( نون النسوة ) و ( تاء التأنيث ) فى آآآن واحد ..
> بالأضافة الى أنهن جمع مؤنث سااااااااااااااااااالم


مغترين فيهم نحن اجمل واكثر انوثه منهن
كل وحده فيهم تشتكي من العظام لو تلمسها توجع اصابعك
حطها جنب بنت شرقيه تغطي على كل الغربيات والله
مو مبالغه بس انا ما يعجبني جمالهن شعورهم خفيفه
وعيونهم مو حلوه واجسامهم مافيها ملامح من الاساس
كانهم مساطر مو نسوان 
ه





> ههههههههههه معلش ياهيفاء مهما بيتبعو برده المباريات وبيتسلو بالمشاجعات فى نفس الوقت


 شو نقول الرجاجيل ما يملى عينهم غير التراب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مغترين فيهم نحن اجمل واكثر انوثه منهن*


*مش هقدر أحكم الا لما أشوف بنفسى ..:t33::t33::t33:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يونيو 2012)

لاتعليق بس
احلي تقيييم
للموضوع دا بجد
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفين 
نسيت اقول كمان بيعملو تان عشان ياخذو شوية لون لان لون بشرتهم باهت وكئيب ومقرف وع .. وكمان رجالهم يموتو على الشرقيات واكثر جنسيه اوربيه بناتهم يشبهونا هم الاسبان وعشان كذا الاسبانيات سوقهن ماشي الانجليزي لو يسمع اسبانيه يطيح من طوله ويركض لها وبناتهم يعنسون
اتكلم عن اللي شفته


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نيفين
> نسيت اقول كمان بيعملو تان عشان ياخذو شوية لون لان لون بشرتهم باهت وكئيب ومقرف وع .. وكمان رجالهم يموتو على الشرقيات واكثر جنسيه اوربيه بناتهم يشبهونا هم الاسبان وعشان كذا الاسبانيات سوقهن ماشي الانجليزي لو يسمع اسبانيه يطيح من طوله ويركض لها وبناتهم يعنسون
> اتكلم عن اللي شفته



هههههههههههههههه
يابنتي عندنا مثل مصري بيقول
البلدي يوكل
يعني مفيش احلي من بنات البلد الجدعيين :love34:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وكمان رجالهم يموتو على الشرقيات*


*ييجوا يشيلوا ...بلا هم*

*مش رضيت ارد على باقى مشاركتك لأحسن نخسر بعض*
*ان الله حليم ستير ...هههههههههههههه*


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه اهدى ياعبود شويه ومتتعصبش لحسن نخسرك :ranting:


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يابنتي عندنا مثل مصري بيقول
> البلدي يوكل
> يعني مفيش احلي من بنات البلد الجدعيين :love34:






هههههههههههههههه مهو المثل بيعمل معاهم بالعكس يعنى البلدى بيجيبلهم حموضة ولكن الاجنبى خفيف على المعدة :454sr:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ييجوا يشيلوا ...بلا هم*
> 
> *مش رضيت ارد على باقى مشاركتك لأحسن نخسر بعض*
> *ان الله حليم ستير ...هههههههههههههه*



مين اللي هم يا بودي ؟؟؟؟؟
دا الدلع والرقه والانوثه والجمال كله
في الشرقيات يا راجل
تقدر تنكر

بس في الزمن الاسود دا وعدم الامان
لام نبقي بمليون راجل عشان نعرف نتعامل معاكم
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > *يعنى لو أختفينا أحنا ....انتم هتحلووا ؟؟؟؟:t33:*
> 
> 
> 
> ممكن ليه لا تيجى نجرب؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليش الرجال مركزين معاهم كثير؟ هذا دليل انهم مو شايفين خير
> بدل مايتابعون المبارات يركزون على المشجعات اعوذ بالله من الفجاعه اللي فيهم


مش بنلحق نركز هيفاء
يدوبك الكاميرا بتمر بس عليهم هههههه
وهنركز ازاى فى المشجعات والكاميرا جايبة الماتش؟؟؟:11azy:
ان بعض الظن اثم هيفاء هههه


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > ممكن ليه لا تيجى نجرب؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> *سورى يا رجالة*
> 
> * رسالة من بنت ولازم انشرها لرجالة مصر ولازم تقروها*
> 
> ...


 صدقينى برافوا عليكى انتى جبتى من الاخر هما كده الرجاله دايما يطلعوا عيوبنا وناسيين نفسهم وما ابتلاهم الراجل تلاقيه بيلوم على الست ان وزنها زاد او اهملت فى حالها ومبيشوفش وزنه  ولا بيفكر حتى يوزن نفسه وزى ما يكون هو  من حقه انه يطلب منها اللياقه والرشاقه والجمال لكى لا تتاْذى عينه واحنا مش مهم نعانى  بقا منهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *ممكن ليه لا تيجى نجرب؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> ...


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يابنتي عندنا مثل مصري بيقول
> البلدي يوكل
> يعني مفيش احلي من بنات البلد الجدعيين :love34:


ههههه انتوا فراخ ولا اية
محسسانى  انكم جايين من العشة  هههه


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> والنبي بنت جدعه
> وعندها حق
> امنيه حياتي قبل ما اموت
> اشوف البنات في مصر بتمشي براحتها


 

بعد الشر عليكى هناخد راحتنا لما الرجاله يندثروا ان شاء الله زى الديناصورات كده هانت  هههه اعتقد ان تعدادهم  فى النازل


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههههه انتوا فراخ ولا اية
> محسسانى  انكم جايين من العشة  هههه


اممممممممممممممممم
مالكش دعوه بالفراخ :t33:


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> نيفيان قال:
> 
> 
> > *وماله ...نجرب *
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> بعد الشر عليكى هناخد راحتنا لما الرجاله يندثروا ان شاء الله زى الديناصورات كده هانت  هههه اعتقد ان تعدادهم  فى النازل




هههههههههههههههههههه
يسمع منك ياختي
:t33:


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> نيفيان قال:
> 
> 
> > *وماله ...نجرب *
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *مستر عبوود احنا مش محتاجين نحلو لاننا بالفعل قمراات بعلمنا واخلاقنا وتدينا ورقى احساسنا اللى محتاج يتغير هما الرجاله اللى عينهم تدب فيها رصاصه يبقا اعد اودام المباراه وسايب المباراه وبيتفرج على البنات صدق من قال ميملاش عينهم غير التراب*
> ...


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع مسخره 
انا هريحك 
بنات اليورو وحشين وانتوا طبعا احلى 
واصلا اصلا بنات اليورو جمالهم مستفز ميشدش 
هى البنت من دول  تبقى حلوة 
الا لو كان فيها حاجة وحشه 
مناخير مكعبرة - عينين حوله - شعر اكرت 
ما هو انا لو معرفتش الوحش هعرف منين الحلو 
انتوا  بنات شامله هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع مسخره
> انا هريحك
> بنات اليورو وحشين وانتوا طبعا احلى
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

البت دي نسيت اهم حاجة
ان الرجالة في مصر ينطبق عليهم مثل
زي القرع يمدوا لبره 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> نيفيان قال:
> 
> 
> > *طيب الكورة طلعت أوت والمخرج راح مركز على شوية موزز مالهمش حل ...*
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههه لا مينزلش يجيب حاجه بس المفروض ان عينه مليانه و اى بنت عينه هتقع عليها عادى يعنى زى ما يكون شايف* اودامه ابو تريكه*
> ...


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> البت دي نسيت اهم حاجة
> ان الرجالة في مصر ينطبق عليهم مثل
> زي القرع يمدوا لبره
> هههههههههههههههههههههه






لا هى مش نسيت لانهم اصلا كدة ودى صفة اسااااسية فيهم يا ماما :new4:


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههه لا مينزلش يجيب حاجه  بس المفروض ان عينه مليانه و اى بنت عينه هتقع عليها عادى يعنى زى ما يكون شايف اودامه ابو تريكه
> ...


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> نيفيان قال:
> 
> 
> > *طب انا راضى ذمتك ..*
> ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

*لالالا احنا نقول اللى لينا و اللى علينا بقا 
البنات فى اليورو قمرااااااات بجد و زى العسل دة كفاية النظرة ولا الدلع اللى هما فيه :blush2:

بس اللى بيتفرج يخليه جدع و يتفرج على كل حاجة .. فيه شوية لاعيبة و مشجعيين شباب ياااااااالهوى :love34: متفهمش ازاى الجمال و الجنتلة يتجمعو فى راجل واحد .. ولا تشوف كرش طالع قدام الراجل قدامه مترين ولا واقف فاتح بقه ولا واحد واقف بجلابية .. دة حتى القرع فيهم قمرات يا بنتى :love34: ... ايييييييييه دنيا :t33:*


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

:ranting:





oesi no قال:


> نيفيان قال:
> 
> 
> > وهو الواحد بيشوف ابو تريكة كل يوم
> ...


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالالا احنا نقول اللى لينا و اللى علينا بقا
> البنات فى اليورو قمرااااااات بجد و زى العسل دة كفاية النظرة ولا الدلع اللى هما فيه :blush2:
> 
> بس اللى بيتفرج يخليه جدع و يتفرج على كل حاجة .. فيه شوية لاعيبة و مشجعيين شباب ياااااااالهوى :love34: متفهمش ازاى الجمال و الجنتلة يتجمعو فى راجل واحد .. ولا تشوف كرش طالع قدام الراجل قدامه مترين ولا واقف فاتح بقه ولا واحد واقف بجلابية .. دة حتى القرع فيهم قمرات يا بنتى :love34: ... ايييييييييه دنيا :t33:*


هو الجنتله بتبان فى الصورة :t33:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو الجنتله بتبان فى الصورة :t33:



*اة بتبان يا غلبان انت 
اما تكبر هبقى اقولك بتبان ازاى :smil12:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو الجنتله بتبان فى الصورة :t33:


*لأ بتبان من فانلة اللعيب ...:t33:*


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالالا احنا نقول اللى لينا و اللى علينا بقا
> البنات فى اليورو قمرااااااات بجد و زى العسل دة كفاية النظرة ولا الدلع اللى هما فيه :blush2:
> 
> بس اللى بيتفرج يخليه جدع و يتفرج على كل حاجة .. فيه شوية لاعيبة و مشجعيين شباب ياااااااالهوى :love34: متفهمش ازاى الجمال و الجنتلة يتجمعو فى راجل واحد .. ولا تشوف كرش طالع قدام الراجل قدامه مترين ولا واقف فاتح بقه ولا واحد واقف بجلابية .. دة حتى القرع فيهم قمرات يا بنتى :love34: ... ايييييييييه دنيا *
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نيفين
> نسيت اقول كمان بيعملو تان عشان ياخذو شوية لون لان لون بشرتهم باهت وكئيب ومقرف وع .. وكمان رجالهم يموتو على الشرقيات واكثر جنسيه اوربيه بناتهم يشبهونا هم الاسبان وعشان كذا الاسبانيات سوقهن ماشي الانجليزي لو يسمع اسبانيه يطيح من طوله ويركض لها وبناتهم يعنسون
> اتكلم عن اللي شفته


ههههههه مش تبالغي اوي كده
بنات الغرب جميلات ورشيقات وخصوصا الاسبانيات جمالهم طبيعي
بس الشرقيه جنبهم بتبقى جذابه اكتر للراجل الشرقي بس
 تقولي الاجنبي يفضل الشرقي
سوري يعني معلومه غلط ولو فضلها فمش عشان جمالها...ولا قوامها..وقليل اوي اللي بيفكر في الشرقيه
بس الشرقيين هيموتو ع الشكل كان مصر والمغرب وتونس و و و 
كلهم مهند وتوم كروز وبراد بيت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

treaz;3212182[SIZE=4 قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههههههههه اة يا شقاوة فعلا تحسى لما تشوفيهم بنفس احساسهم لما بيشوفه البنات اهو دة بالظبط لما بنشوف المشجعيين الولاد الاجانب تحسى الى عندنا دول من *كوكب تانى* جم هنا غلط ]


 *بتشتتى الموضوع لية ؟*
*مين جاب سيرة مدحت صالح دلوقتى ؟*
*خلينا فى بنات اليورو *


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اة بتبان يا غلبان انت
> اما تكبر هبقى اقولك بتبان ازاى :smil12:*


ماشى اطنط 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ بتبان من فانلة اللعيب ...:t33:*


مش تقول يا راجل 
من بكرة الصبح هنزل اديداس اجيب فانله اليورو 
طالما الفانله جنتله :t33:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> [COLOR=Blueهههههههههههههههههههه اة يا شقاوة فعلا تحسى لما تشوفيهم بنفس احساسهم لما بيشوفه البنات اهو دة بالظبط لما بنشوف المشجعيين الولاد الاجانب تحسى الى عندنا دول من كوكب تانى جم هنا غلط ]



*و انتى الصادقة تحسى انهم مجوش اصلا :t33: 

و بعدين اهمية رجالة بلدنا انهم بيخلوكى تكفرى عن ذنوبك اول باول كل شوية تقولى أستغفر الله العظيم يارب *[/COLOR]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جميل يا تيريز وشيلي سوري يا رجاله وخليها
جاتكم خيبه يا رجاله ف ذوقكم


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> موضوع جميل يا تيريز وشيلي سوري يا رجاله وخليها
> جاتكم خيبه يا رجاله ف ذوقكم


هههههههههههههه 
ماله ذوقنا بس
بزمتك بنات اليورو وحشين


----------



## Twin (16 يونيو 2012)

*مع أني مش شايف ومش عارف افهم الربط بين مشجعات اليور وبين بناتنا في مصر *​ 
*بس عايز اقول حاجة *​ 


*الجمال جمال الروح والقلب والفكر والثقافة مش بس جمال الجسد *​ 


















*بس المشكلة أن اربع أخماس بنتانا ... مفتقدين لكل ده *
*ههههههههههههه*​ 





*محدش يزعل أنا بهزر*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه اة يا شقاوة فعلا تحسى لما تشوفيهم بنفس احساسهم لما بيشوفه البنات اهو دة بالظبط لما بنشوف المشجعيين الولاد الاجانب تحسى الى عندنا دول من كوكب تانى جم هنا غلط ][/QUOTE]
ضحكتيني بجددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مع أني مش شايف ومش عارف افهم الربط بين مشجعات اليور وبين بناتنا في مصر *​
> *بس عايز اقول حاجة *​
> 
> 
> ...


انا قولت توين جاب من الاخر وهيصالح الشباب ع البنات بالجمله اللي فوق..ياريتني ما كملت قرايه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ماشى اطنط
> 
> مش تقول يا راجل
> من بكرة الصبح هنزل اديداس اجيب فانله اليورو
> طالما الفانله جنتله :t33:



*ماهو انتو يا فاهمين الجنتلة غلط و معدتش عليكو الكلمة دى قبل كدة .. يا اما فاهمين الفانلة غلط
و بعدين لبس الفانلة هيجى عليكو بخسارة كبيرة صدقنى .. التيشرتات اللارج ساترة بلاوى  
 :t33:*


----------



## Twin (16 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا قولت توين جاب من الاخر وهيصالح الشباب ع البنات بالجمله اللي فوق..ياريتني ما كملت قرايه


 


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ياريتك ما كملتي :t33:*​


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

*و انتى الصادقة تحسى انهم مجوش اصلا :t33: 

و بعدين اهمية رجالة بلدنا انهم بيخلوكى تكفرى عن ذنوبك اول باول كل شوية تقولى أستغفر الله العظيم يارب *[/COLOR] 	

*معاكى حق يا شقاوة  الراجل المصرى له كزا ميزه وخصوصا  حكاية تكفير الذنوب دى  واحد بس يكفر سيئات بلد بحالها*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ماله ذوقنا بس
> بزمتك بنات اليورو وحشين


حد قال انهم وحشين ولا حاجه
الحق يقال قمامير..بس مفيهمش نقطة دلع ولا نقطة انوثه 
دول ارجل من شباب العرب كلهم هههههههه
يبقى خدو الشكل وقعدوهم مع بواب العماره


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ماهو انتو يا فاهمين الجنتلة غلط و معدتش عليكو الكلمة دى قبل كدة .. يا اما فاهمين الفانلة غلط
> و بعدين لبس الفانلة هيجى عليكو بخسارة كبيرة صدقنى .. التيشرتات اللارج ساترة بلاوى
> :t33:*


ولا عدت علينا كلمه بنات 
لسه مكتشفين الكائن ده فى اليورو 
ربنا يخليلنا الجزيرة الرياضية هههههههه
الواحد علشان جسمه ضخم شويتين فيه ناس بتحقد وبتقر عليه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ماهو انتو يا فاهمين الجنتلة غلط و معدتش عليكو الكلمة دى قبل كدة .. يا اما فاهمين الفانلة غلط*
> *و بعدين لبس الفانلة هيجى عليكو بخسارة كبيرة صدقنى .. التيشرتات اللارج ساترة بلاوى *
> *:t33:*


*طيب لما أحنا بقى كدة ؟؟*
*هتموتوا من بنات اليورو لية ؟؟*
*اللى فتح الموضوع عضوة...مش أحنا* ...!!!
*أمركم عجيب ...لا باطيقه ولا باقدر على بعده ؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ولا عدت علينا كلمه بنات
> لسه مكتشفين الكائن ده فى اليورو
> ربنا يخليلنا الجزيرة الرياضية هههههههه
> الواحد علشان جسمه ضخم شويتين فيه ناس بتحقد وبتقر عليه



*ههههههه انت مكنتش متابع الكلاسيكو بقا دة كان عامل اعلى شغل 
مش بقولك لسة صغنن :t33: 
نحقد ايه يا بابا دة انا بقول تسترو على نفسكم تقولى بحقد .. شكلك فاهم الحقد كمان غلط .. عندك مصطلحات كتير محتاجة تصحيح :a63:*


----------



## نغم (16 يونيو 2012)

هههه 
الحوار شيق جدا وتعدد الاراء اجمل
الواقع المعاش اللى بشوفه هو انه بنات الغربيات ينجذبوا للرجل الشرقين اى اللى يملكوا بشرة بنية 
وحاليا بنات الغربيات يحاولوا باى شكل يحصلوا على بشرة قمحية ويتم دفع مبالغ هائلة لهذا الغرض
البنت الشرقية ببلاد الغرب مرغوبة اكتر بكتير بسبب اختلافها عن البقية
نصيحة يابنات هاجروا لبلاد اوربا وهتشوفوا كم التقدير والاعجاب والاحترااام وهتلاقوا كل شوية نسخة جديدة من مهند معجب ههههههه

وكلام من واقع الرجل الغربى لو حب بنت شرقية يكون مخلص لها لابعد الحدود وديمقراطى جدا ههه اما لو بنت غربية حبت شخص عربى صعب جدا تضمن اخلاصها ومدى بقائها مع ذاك الشخص
اى ثانية ممكن تقول bye bye


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب لما أحنا بقى كدة ؟؟*
> *هتموتوا من بنات اليورو لية ؟؟*
> *اللى فتح الموضوع عضوة...مش أحنا* ...!!!
> *أمركم عجيب ...لا باطيقه ولا باقدر على بعده ؟؟*


 
احضرتك احنا مش بنموت منهم لانهم وببساطه ميزدوش حاجه عن اقل واحد فينا
الملفت للنظر هو  نظرتكم انتم  ومناظركم امام شاشة التلفزيون  الواحده مننا بتشفق عليكم ادعولهم يا بنات


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههه انت مكنتش متابع الكلاسيكو بقا دة كان عامل اعلى شغل
> مش بقولك لسة صغنن :t33:
> نحقد ايه يا بابا دة انا بقول تسترو على نفسكم تقولى بحقد .. شكلك فاهم الحقد كمان غلط .. عندك مصطلحات كتير محتاجة تصحيح :a63:*


لا لسه مشترك فى الجزيرة قبل اليورو علطول هههههههههههههه 
انتى اللى فاهمه المقاسات غلط 
لارج ايه اللى يستر 
المقاسات زادت من زمان :t33:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب لما أحنا بقى كدة ؟؟*
> *هتموتوا من بنات اليورو لية ؟؟*
> *اللى فتح الموضوع عضوة...مش أحنا* ...!!!
> *أمركم عجيب ...لا باطيقه ولا باقدر على بعده ؟؟*



*يا دودو الموضوع دة لرد الظلم عن البنات المظلومين و عشان نصلح المفاهيم الغلط لو بنات العرب مش بنات و انتو لسة بتتعرفو على معنى بنات من اليورو 
يبقى ايه اللى يزعلكم اما احنا نحاول اكتشاف معنى رجالة على استحياء و محاولة مقارنة الفصائل الحية بين بعض لعل و عسى نلاقى بين الرجالة اللى هناك و الكائنات العربية ما يتشابه و نؤكد على كينونتهم الرجولية:2: *


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2012)

_*
اقولك على حاجة يا تريز انتى لما تكونى محرومة من شخص معين، وملهوفة عليه، ونفسك تشوفيه، وجالك خبر ان الشخص دا فى المكان الفولانى اكيد هتروحى تسلمى وتحكى وترغى معاه، لكن لو الشخص دا دايما معاكى هتبدأى تهدى وتكون معاملتك معاه عادى

كذلك بردوا الشباب اللى بيعاكسوا البنات فى مصر ملهوفين عليهم لانهم مافيش منهم كتير، معظمهم غفر يعنى 
لكن فى اليورو البنات القمامير كتير 
فالشباب بتوع اليورو الموضوع بالنسبالهم بقى عادى

اتمنى فكرتى تكون وصلت
وعلى فكرة انابتكلم على لسان الشباب اللى بيعاكس 
لانى  فى حياتى ماعاكست


نهاية كلامى ومعى احترامى لبنات مصر على الرغم من ان فيكو الحلو لكن بردوا فيكو الغفر بنسبة اعلى 
فالمشكلة فيكو يا بنات مصر مش فينا :gy0000:



*_​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2012)

مقال حلو​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا دودو الموضوع دة لرد الظلم عن البنات المظلومين و عشان نصلح المفاهيم الغلط لو بنات العرب مش بنات و انتو لسة بتتعرفو على معنى بنات من اليورو*


*لأ*
*بنتأكد من معلوماتنا بس ...يعنى زى م اتقولى كدة مراجعة ليلة الأمتحان ...*
*



يبقى ايه اللى يزعلكم اما احنا نحاول اكتشاف معنى رجالة على استحياء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ماهو لو معنى الأنوثة موجودة ما كانش فيه أستحياء ...*
*



و محاولة مقارنة الفصائل الحية بين بعض لعل و عسى نلاقى بين الرجالة اللى هناك و الكائنات العربية ما يتشابه و نؤكد على كينونتهم الرجولية:2:

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما تخليش حاجة فى نفسك ...أحنا مش بنفتح موضوع عنوانه ( سورى يابنات ) ...*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا لسه مشترك فى الجزيرة قبل اليورو علطول هههههههههههههه
> انتى اللى فاهمه المقاسات غلط
> لارج ايه اللى يستر
> المقاسات زادت من زمان :t33:



*هههههههههه يادى النيلة يا ابنى انا بستر عليك تقوم انت قايل كدة انا غلطانة ْXXXXXXXX large مبسوط كدة :t33:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

طيب خدو معلومه اخرى ببلاش البنات الاوربيات عمر بشرتهن قصير تظهر التجاعيد على وجوهن بسرعه تشوف الوحده في الثلاثينيات  وجهها كانه خريطه من كثر الخطوط بسببب رقة بشرتهن ما تتحمل شئ بينما نحن جينياتنا غير الوحده توصل الخمسين ووجها صافي مافيه ولا خط انا ما اقول مو حلوات بس مو اجمل من الشرقيات ترى انا قلت ان اسبانيات يشبهونا عشان كده رجال الاوربين يفضلونهم على غيرهن من الاروبيات.. اذا بنعترف في شئ فيمكن هو رشاقتهن
والرشاقه هذه مو سببها رياضه لا سببها البخل كويس يستخسرو على نفسهم يشترو الاكل ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ
> بنتأكد من معلوماتنا بس ...يعنى زى م اتقولى كدة مراجعة ليلة الأمتحان
> 
> طيب يارب تنجح يا تتح و ابقى طمنى على المجموع :t33:...]
> ...


*

ربنا يخليك يارب يا اللى مخلى محدش فى نفسه حاجة .. مش عارفة من غيرك كنا عملنا ايه يا.... :blush2:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طيب خدو معلومه اخرى ببلاش البنات الاوربيات عمر بشرتهن قصير تظهر التجاعيد على وجوهن بسرعه تشوف الوحده في الثلاثينيات  وجهها كانه خريطه من كثر الخطوط بسببب رقة بشرتهن ما تتحمل شئ بينما نحن جينياتنا غير الوحده توصل الخمسين ووجها صافي مافيه ولا خط انا ما اقول مو حلوات بس مو اجمل من الشرقيات ترى انا قلت ان اسبانيات يشبهونا عشان كده رجال الاوربين يفضلونهم على غيرهن من الاروبيات.. اذا بنعترف في شئ فيمكن هو رشاقتهن
> والرشاقه هذه مو سببها رياضه لا سببها البخل كويس يستخسرو على نفسهم يشترو الاكل ..


_*عندكككككككككككككككككككككك  حق
قوليلهم يا ختي  قوليلهم*_


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

> طيب يارب تنجح يا تتح و ابقى طمنى على المجموع :t33:..


* لأ ما تخافيش ع المجموع ..فول مارك ان شاء الله ....:spor24:
**



يوة يا بودى هنرجع نقول تانى الانوثة مخلوقة فى كل انثى بس مستنية الراجل اللى تظهرله ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

ودة اية علاقته باليورو والبطولة والمدرجات ؟؟*
*أحنا متفرجين غلابة ...*
*بنتفرج على الماتش ...هووب المخرج جاب لنا موزة*
*احنا مساكييييين ...مجرد متلقيين فقط !!!*
*عندنا المخرج بقى بيجيب شيكابالا وهو بيمسح مناخيره فى كم الفانلة ...وألا عمرو زكى وهو بيسب ويلعن لللاين مان ...*
*دة الفرق ...فطبيعى اننا لما نشوف أختلاف رهيب*
*أخراجا ولعباً وفناً وموزتاً ..أننا نتنح *
*



لكن اما تتحط فى مواقف تبقى هى ارجل ما فيها و ترجع تقولى انوثة يجيبوها منين ؟؟ اتدفنت و البركة فى اللى كانو السبب

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ممكن تحطيها فى أى مدرج ونشوف ؟؟؟*
*وبعدين هو انا قلت الأنوثة يجيبوها منين ؟؟؟*
*

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * لأ ما تخافيش ع المجموع ..فول مارك ان شاء الله ....:spor24:
> **ودة اية علاقته باليورو والبطولة والمدرجات ؟؟*
> *أحنا متفرجين غلابة ...*
> *بنتفرج على الماتش ...هووب المخرج جاب لنا موزة*
> ...



*ياعينى و احنا اللى كنا ظالمينهم يا ناااااااس .. طلعو متلقيين بس .. تؤ تؤ يا حرام 
خلاص الموضوع الجاى يا بنات ابقو سموه منهم لله المخرجين و اتباعهم 
اما الرجالة المصريين .. هنقولهم دعوة واحدة ... ربنا يديكم على أد نواياكم الحسنة :flowers:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع ضحكني جدا بأمانة
مع اني كنت مدايق
بجد ضحكت من قلبي ،

سؤال طيب للي كاتبة الكلام 
يعني انتي لو محدش كلمك ف الشارع ولا عاكسك ، هتكوني زي بنات اليورو ؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ـ
هتكلم جد ، وركزوا ف كلامي تفهموه
كلام البنت اللي كاتبه الموضوع دة ، تعكس حالتها بأنها هي اللي عايزة تتعاكس
لأنها رابطة المعاكسة بالحلاوة
دة نفسيا و أولا 
ثانيا ، بنات اليورو لابسين اية بمزاجهم ؟
تي شيرتات لمنتخبات بلادهم ! ، يعني هل دة اللبس الكويس الحلو اوي ؟
ولا الفكرة ف العٌري وان صدرهم طالع برة التي شيرتات ؟


بلاش جد عشان محدش يضايق
بس بجد ضحكت جدا 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طيب خدو معلومه اخرى ببلاش البنات الاوربيات عمر بشرتهن قصير تظهر التجاعيد على وجوهن بسرعه تشوف الوحده في الثلاثينيات  وجهها كانه خريطه من كثر الخطوط بسببب رقة بشرتهن ما تتحمل شئ بينما نحن جينياتنا غير الوحده توصل الخمسين ووجها صافي مافيه ولا خط انا ما اقول مو حلوات بس مو اجمل من الشرقيات ترى انا قلت ان اسبانيات يشبهونا عشان كده رجال الاوربين يفضلونهم على غيرهن من الاروبيات.. اذا بنعترف في شئ فيمكن هو رشاقتهن
> والرشاقه هذه مو سببها رياضه لا سببها البخل كويس يستخسرو على نفسهم يشترو الاكل ..


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي هلكتيني ضحك
وخصوصا اللي بالاحمر دة*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يونيو 2012)

ياريت نتغير بجد​


----------



## Critic (17 يونيو 2012)

عندك حق
واللى بيحصل على الفيس بوك ده انعكاس للى بيحصل للعربى لما يشوف سائحة فى الشارع , بيزفها !


----------



## Star Online (17 يونيو 2012)

ايه الوحاااااااااااااشة دي .. يععععععع


----------



## soul & life (17 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انتي هلكتيني ضحك*
> *وخصوصا اللي بالاحمر دة*[/
> 
> ...


----------



## TELLER (17 يونيو 2012)

*كله صناعى  لو غسلت وشها  هتبقى شبه عائشة الكيلانى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

*مش فاهما انا الولاد الى هيموتو على البنات الى سمتوهم يورو ههههههههههه*
* عمتا  المشكله ان الولاد السمر اكثرهم بنجزب للبنات الى بشرتهم فتحه---*
* و البنات الى بشرتها فتحه بتنجزب للولاد السمر( الحقو يا بنات ده فى مخطط لسرقه رجال البلد السمر مننا هههههههههههههههههه)*
 *بس بردو اعتقد  نفس الشىء برده الراجل الفاتح بينجزب للفتاه السمراء-- علشان كدا بييجو ياعينى يقلعو و يتحنتو تحت الشمس علشان يسمرو و يبقو  ملفتين وجمال-- يعنى ممكن نعمل تبادل هههههههههه*
*  نبعت حبت بنات مصر القمحيين  بره و نجيب حبه بنات يورو هنا-- بس الخوف يتاكلو قبل ما يطلعو من المطار-- اصل الحاله الشباب فى البلد باقت وحشه اوى ههههههههههه*
*اما عن التخن فاعتقد  الموضوع فيه عادات اكل---بس بردو لا تنكرو ان اكثر الرجال فى البلد او الشرقيين مش بيحب الفتاه الرفيعه اوى--!!!!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

*بس عمتا كلمه حق-- تريز عندها حق-- لو الفتاه المصريه تقدر تنزل عادى بدون ان تواجه مضايقات كان الموضوع اختلف بردو--*

*يعنى بجد الواحد اصبح يوحش من نفسه و هو نازل خصوصا لوحده-- يعنى نلم الشعر ديل حوصان و لو امكن كاب فوئيه-- نلبس زحافى او كتشى علشان الواحد يبقا سريع فى الحركه- لو تم تتبعه او لو هو اتطر يتتبع حد لمسه!!!*
*- نلبس تيشرتات او قمصان واسعا علشان الارف و ياريته بينفع-- بقينا نروح نغمق شعرنا اسود علشان الفاتح ملفت و الواحد مش ناقص قرف--*
*قرفتونا الحقيقه فى عيشنتا و خنئتونا--*
*كل حاجه على دماغ البنت و غلتط البنت و الراجل طالع زى الفل و الغلط مش عاليه!!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

Star Online قال:


> ايه الوحاااااااااااااشة دي .. يععععععع


 *ههههههههههههههه يععععع طبعا دى ممكن نخوف بيها العيال* :a63:


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

*سودة ولا بيضة  احمدك يارب ​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان 
صادقه والله  مش بسخر منهم بس ده واقعهم الاروبين بخلاء وخصوصا الانجليز من ابخل الشعوب
البنات زميلاتي في الجامعه احيانا اعزمهم في بيتنا اقدم لهم مالذ وطاب من اكلاتنا الشرقيه وياكلون وكمان شوي يلحسون الصحون ونفس الشئ بيعملو
لما تعزمنا زميله باكستانيه او تركيه او هنديه مايخافن الاروبيات على رشاقتهن ويخلصون االاكل اشمعنى لما هم يعزمونا يقدمون لنا تونه وبطاطس وجبن كأننا فيران هههههه 
بيشترو الاكل بالعدد حبه تفاح حبه برتقال حبه موز ربع دجاجه وكده يعني


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:



اح حبه برتقال حبه موز ربع دجاجه وكده يعني 


أنقر للتوسيع...


معلش عشان انا كمان بعمل كدة* *
هو دة بٌخل ؟
يعني لو اشتريت ع قد احتياجي ابأة بخيل ؟
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2012)

> معلش عشان انا كمان بعمل كدة
> هو دة بٌخل ؟
> يعني لو اشتريت ع قد احتياجي ابأة بخيل ؟



والله انا وحده بدويه  المعنى الكرم عندي متخلف شوي لو جاء عندي ظيوف لازم املي المائده من اولها لاخرها 
اما ان اقدم جبن وتونه لضيوف دي مصيبه صراحه
على قد الاحتياج ازاي وهي عزومه؟ مش حناكل كل الاكل ده طبعا بس في شئ اسمه ذوق ده انا حتى بخاف عليها ما تحصل حاجه تاكلها باقي الاسبوع
بالنسبه لك تجيب قد حاجتك لما تكون لوحدك لكن اذا حبيت تعزم مفروض تجيب زياده مش معنى ده ان ضيوفك مفجوعين لكن هو مجرد احترام مش اكثر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> والله انا وحده بدويه  المعنى الكرم عندي متخلف شوي لو جاء عندي ظيوف لازم املي المائده من اولها لاخرها
> اما ان اقدم جبن وتونه لضيوف دي مصيبه صراحه
> على قد الاحتياج ازاي وهي عزومه؟ مش حناكل كل الاكل ده طبعا بس في شئ اسمه ذوق ده انا حتى بخاف عليها ما تحصل حاجه تاكلها باقي الاسبوع
> بالنسبه لك تجيب قد حاجتك لما تكون لوحدك لكن اذا حبيت تعزم مفروض تجيب زياده مش معنى ده ان ضيوفك مفجوعين لكن هو مجرد احترام مش اكثر


_
ان شاء الله هيفوز مرسي_ يا هيفاء


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

* احنا فى الشرق الاوسط لو الراجل  هيشيل يعنى فيل فوق كتفة . لو طلعت فوق  مين اللى هينزلها محتاج ونش وويمكن يفكرو فى طيران هيلكوبتر  علشان يشلوا . رحمتك يارب *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * احنا فى الشرق الاوسط لو الراجل  هيشيل يعنى فيل فوق كتفة . لو طلعت فوق  مين اللى هينزلها محتاج ونش وويمكن يفكرو فى طيران هيلكوبتر  علشان يشلوا . رحمتك يارب *


_
مالك متعصب يا يوليوس_


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2012)

ان شاء الله هيفوز مرسي يا هيفاء

ايش دخل مرسي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

*تعرفى يا هايفا الالمان بردو عندهم البخل ده هههههههههه لما كنت فى المانيا  كانو نفس الشىء بس اعتقد ده بيندرج تحت العادات و التقاليد  (اتيكيت العزومات ههههههههههههههههههههههههه)  عارفا ان الكلمه دى هتشل ناس كتير ---*
* عندنا بنشتى بالكيلو بره بيشترو بالواحده و ممكن النص كمان او الربع!! يعنى ربع بطيخه كدا موزايه واحده--اعتقد هنا لو روحت الفكهانى اقولو عايزا موزه هصعب عليه ممكن يديهانى شفقه ببلاش و يمشينى هههههههههه  عشان كدا مش اسميه بخل اسميه  عاداتهم و تقالدهم و انت بالنسبه لهم تبقى مبزره--*
* بس الحقيقه فى منهم بجد بجد بخيل بخل زريع--*


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _
> مالك متعصب يا يوليوس_



* اصلهم وحشين  زيادة  مش لقى عيب فى الورد قال احمر الخدين   ياناس ياناس دة يقول لورد . انا مش متعصب ولا حاجة دول ناس زى الورد  بس لو هتفكر فيها الشرقى الاوسط احسن لية بقى  بالنسبة  للراجل طبعا علشان لما هيشل  واحدة الوحشة اوى دة  هيتشك فى كتفة مسمار بقى  
 لكن عندنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه منخدين   فين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:999:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ان شاء الله هيفوز مرسي يا هيفاء
> 
> ايش دخل مرسي


 
*ليه بس تجيبو السيره دى هنا الواحد هربااان هنا ورانا ورانا مووووورسىىى ههههههه هى هايفا عايزا مورس هههه*
* يبقا لو كسب تيجى تعيشى هنا!!*


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تعرفى يا هايفا الالمان بردو عندهم البخل ده هههههههههه لما كنت فى المانيا  كانو نفس الشىء بس اعتقد ده بيندرج تحت العادات و التقاليد  (اتيكيت العزومات ههههههههههههههههههههههههه)  عارفا ان الكلمه دى هتشل ناس كتير ---*
> * عندنا بنشتى بالكيلو بره بيشترو بالواحده و ممكن النص كمان او الربع!! يعنى ربع بطيخه كدا موزايه واحده--اعتقد هنا لو روحت الفكهانى اقولو عايزا موزه هصعب عليه ممكن يديهانى شفقه ببلاش و يمشينى هههههههههه  عشان كدا مش اسميه بخل اسميه  عاداتهم و تقالدهم و انت بالنسبه لهم تبقى مبزره--*
> * بس الحقيقه فى منهم بجد بجد بخيل بخل زريع--*



* يا حبوا علشان خشب ووحشين اوى  , انا هردى ضميرك  لو مشيت جنبك دة هتحسى بحاجة غزالة ماشية جبنك  مش هتسيب اثر ونسمة هوا ومشيت . لكن احنا ما شاء الله  وخمسة وخمسة عليهم  تحسى زلزال مشى جبنك  . فيل بيدلع جنبك وشوفى فيل لما بيدلع  الله يرحم طبعا اللى فى طريق . اما حكاية نسمة الهواء دة مش كلام عندنا  . نوة  , او قولى اعصار . قولى رياح خمسين و ويمكن بركان ينفجر  تحت منها من الضغط على القشرة الارضية ههههههههههههههههههه
 ا ههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اصلهم وحشين  زيادة  مش لقى عيب فى الورد قال احمر الخدين   ياناس ياناس دة يقول لورد . انا مش متعصب ولا حاجة دول ناس زى الورد  بس لو هتفكر فيها الشرقى الاوسط احسن لية بقى  بالنسبة  للراجل طبعا علشان لما هيشل  واحدة الوحشة اوى دة  هيتشك فى كتفة مسمار بقى
> لكن عندنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه منخدين   فين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:999:*


محدش هيستحملكم يا يوليوس غير المراه الشرقيه لانكو مش هتقدرو تستحملو لا انتو ولا المراه الغربيه بعض
صعب كتير ......... يعني العيب في الاخر فيكو انتو 
فبلاش تبصو للغربيه وحلاوتها..لانكو مبتقدروش حاجه لا الشكل ولا الجوهر
دلوقتي اتعصب ع راحتك:t31:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

*نرجع مرجوعنا ..للكورة ولبنات اليورو ...*
*عايز أعرف لية الستات أو البنات بيجيلهم حساسية من ( الكورة )*
*بوجه عام ...بغض النظر عن ( القشايط ) اليوروهيات ؟؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2012)

> ليه بس تجيبو السيره دى هنا الواحد هربااان هنا ورانا ورانا مووووورسىىى ههههههه هى هايفا عايزا مورس هههه
> يبقا لو كسب تيجى تعيشى هنا!!



والله يا حبو لو هيديني الجنسيه المصريه من عيوني راح اجي
انت بس اعملي واسطه لو شفيق فاز


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

*هو الموضوع أخد شكل غريب شوية ؟؟ ايه علاقة كل الكلام دة بقمرات اليورو بس :smil16:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو الموضوع أخد شكل غريب شوية ؟؟ ايه علاقة كل الكلام دة بقمرات اليورو بس :smil16:*


هههههههههه مرسي طلع اقمر من قمرات اليورو
هو انتي مش واخده بالك ولا ايه:t31:


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

[QUOTEB][/COLOR][/SIZE]
*  نبعت حبت بنات مصر القمحيين  بره و نجيب حبه بنات يورو هنا-- بس الخوف يتاكلو قبل ما يطلعو من المطار-- اصل الحاله الشباب فى البلد باقت وحشه اوى ههههههههههه*
*اما عن التخن فاعتقد  الموضوع فيه عادات اكل---بس بردو لا تنكرو ان اكثر الرجال فى البلد او الشرقيين مش بيحب الفتاه الرفيعه اوى--!!!!*
[/QUOTE]
*كلمك على العادات الصبح تضرب طبق  الفول علية  طن زيت  وعلية كيلو بصل وعلية  20 رغيف عيش وبعدين تقول الحمد لله وبعدين كوب لبن كبير علشان الحموضة يعنى  وبعدين  الغدا يانهار حدث ولاحرج حلة محشى  . بطة او ديك رومى ويمكن 2 فراخ . ورز  وغير الطبيخ  حلة بطاطس  .  الحلو بطيخة  او يمكن 4 مرة واحدة تحلى  وبعدين كام كيلو مية تبلع الاكل   تريح شوية بعد الاكل وتصحى من النوم على الساعة 5 او 6 كدة تلعب فى شعرها محدش فيفهم حاجة غلط  مش حشرات ماشية فية ولا حاجة تظبطة بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كانت طاير على عينها وهى نايمى  نيجى لعشاء طبعالازم يكون خفيف  كيلو جنبة  على 3 رغيف عيش وعلى  كام زتونة  على كام طبق زبادى علشان الحموضة طبعا وبعدين تشرب 3 لتر حاجة ساقعة  وتسمع صوتها  تقولك انا نفسى مسدودة شوية  بس الحمدلله  تلاقى النتيجة فيل على طول*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:





والله انا وحده بدويه  المعنى الكرم عندي متخلف شوي لو جاء عندي ظيوف لازم املي المائده من اولها لاخرها 
اما ان اقدم جبن وتونه لضيوف دي مصيبه صراحه
على قد الاحتياج ازاي وهي عزومه؟ مش حناكل كل الاكل ده طبعا بس في شئ اسمه ذوق ده انا حتى بخاف عليها ما تحصل حاجه تاكلها باقي الاسبوع
بالنسبه لك تجيب قد حاجتك لما تكون لوحدك لكن اذا حبيت تعزم مفروض تجيب زياده مش معنى ده ان ضيوفك مفجوعين لكن هو مجرد احترام مش اكثر 

أنقر للتوسيع...



اذا الموضوع موضوع ثقافات * *
مش بٌخل و غنى

هو انا مش بعزم 
بس لو هعزم ، فبرضو هعمل ع قد الاحتياج ،
والموضوع بعيد تماما عن البخل 

اتمنالك خير 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه مرسي طلع اقمر من قمرات اليورو
> هو انتي مش واخده بالك ولا ايه:t31:



*هههههههه لا فى الموضوع دة بالذات بالى وقع منى و الحمد لله مش عايزة ارجعه leasantr
بس خلاص ربنا أمر بالستر *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> محدش هيستحملكم يا يوليوس غير المراه الشرقيه لانكو مش هتقدرو تستحملو لا انتو ولا المراه الغربيه بعض
> صعب كتير ......... يعني العيب في الاخر فيكو انتو
> فبلاش تبصو للغربيه وحلاوتها..لانكو مبتقدروش حاجه لا الشكل ولا الجوهر
> دلوقتي اتعصب ع راحتك:t31:


 كلام فى الجون يا لوسينتووووو ههههههه
 خليهم يجربو و يشوفو هيستحملوهم  قد إيه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> [QUOTEB][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> *نبعت حبت بنات مصر القمحيين بره و نجيب حبه بنات يورو هنا-- بس الخوف يتاكلو قبل ما يطلعو من المطار-- اصل الحاله الشباب فى البلد باقت وحشه اوى ههههههههههه*
> *اما عن التخن فاعتقد الموضوع فيه عادات اكل---بس بردو لا تنكرو ان اكثر الرجال فى البلد او الشرقيين مش بيحب الفتاه الرفيعه اوى--!!!!*


*كلمك على العادات الصبح تضرب طبق الفول علية طن زيت وعلية كيلو بصل وعلية 20 رغيف عيش وبعدين تقول الحمد لله وبعدين كوب لبن كبير علشان الحموضة يعنى وبعدين الغدا يانهار حدث ولاحرج حلة محشى . بطة او ديك رومى ويمكن 2 فراخ . ورز وغير الطبيخ حلة بطاطس . الحلو بطيخة او يمكن 4 مرة واحدة تحلى وبعدين كام كيلو مية تبلع الاكل تريح شوية بعد الاكل وتصحى من النوم على الساعة 5 او 6 كدة تلعب فى شعرها محدش فيفهم حاجة غلط مش حشرات ماشية فية ولا حاجة تظبطة بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كانت طاير على عينها وهى نايمى نيجى لعشاء طبعالازم يكون خفيف كيلو جنبة على 3 رغيف عيش وعلى كام زتونة على كام طبق زبادى علشان الحموضة طبعا وبعدين تشرب 3 لتر حاجة ساقعة تقولك انا نفسى مسدودة شوية بس الحمدلله تلاقى النتيجة فيل على طول*[/QUOTE]
الله يقرفك يا شيخ إيه الى بتقوله ده-- سديت نفسى على انواع البشر كولوهم من الكلمتين دول== خلونا فى الكوووورااااااا:spor2:


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> محدش هيستحملكم يا يوليوس غير المراه الشرقيه لانكو مش هتقدرو تستحملو لا انتو ولا المراه الغربيه بعض
> صعب كتير ......... يعني العيب في الاخر فيكو انتو
> فبلاش تبصو للغربيه وحلاوتها..لانكو مبتقدروش حاجه لا الشكل ولا الجوهر
> دلوقتي اتعصب ع راحتك:t31:



* اة انتى هتقولى على استحملكم للراجل  . دة يدرس فى الجامعات  مين قال بس لية يعنى هنستحمل ان شاء الله  وزنهم خفيف   هنستحمل نبقى نشيل حديد شوية قبلهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مش هتعصب :a63:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *كلمك على العادات الصبح تضرب طبق الفول علية طن زيت وعلية كيلو بصل وعلية 20 رغيف عيش وبعدين تقول الحمد لله وبعدين كوب لبن كبير علشان الحموضة يعنى وبعدين الغدا يانهار حدث ولاحرج حلة محشى . بطة او ديك رومى ويمكن 2 فراخ . ورز وغير الطبيخ حلة بطاطس . الحلو بطيخة او يمكن 4 مرة واحدة تحلى وبعدين كام كيلو مية تبلع الاكل تريح شوية بعد الاكل وتصحى من النوم على الساعة 5 او 6 كدة تلعب فى شعرها محدش فيفهم حاجة غلط مش حشرات ماشية فية ولا حاجة تظبطة بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كانت طاير على عينها وهى نايمى نيجى لعشاء طبعالازم يكون خفيف كيلو جنبة على 3 رغيف عيش وعلى كام زتونة على كام طبق زبادى علشان الحموضة طبعا وبعدين تشرب 3 لتر حاجة ساقعة وتقرع وتسمع صوتها تقولك انا نفسى مسدودة شوية بس الحمدلله تلاقى النتيجة فيل على طول*


الله يقرفك يا شيخ إيه الى بتقوله ده-- سديت نفسى على انواع البشر كولوهم من الكلمتين دول== خلونا فى الكوووورااااااا:spor2:
 [/QUOTE]

* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الكورة احسن هو انا بقول حاجة غلط دة من واقع دفاتر الاسرار حواء عندى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  اناكدة مجامل مش كملت باقى اليوم لما تصحى من النوم فى نصف الليل كفاية هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تحياتى عدوك ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اة انتى هتقولى على استحملكم للراجل  . دة يدرس فى الجامعات  مين قال بس لية يعنى هنستحمل ان شاء الله  وزنهم خفيف   هنستحمل نبقى نشيل حديد شوية قبلهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مش هتعصب :a63:*


ههههههههه
كل همك وتركيزك ع الوزن والشكل.. يبقى هتفهمو ازاي المراه الشرقيه وانتو مش فاهمين حاجه غير الشكل
يلا يل يوليوس بدل ما نتخانق ..اصلي متعصبه بس مش منك
ميرسي لردودك كتير وعارفه بتهزر وانا عارفه سرك
يلا عشان مش اقولو ع العام كده ههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2012)

عادات فيها حبة بخل يعني عادات بخيله
مش معقول اعزمك بجبن وتونه واقولك عادات
مش بس في الاكل كل شئ بيشتروه بالعدد 
وكان في تقرير في تلفزيون ان نسبه كبيره نسيت كم كانت
 ما يشترو غير طقم واحد فرش حق السرير
عموما مش ده موضوعنا


عبود يسال ليش نكره الكوره
ليش نحبها انا شخصيا ما احبها
واشوفها مضيعه للوقت 
رجال طول بعرض ويركض ورى كوره كانه طفل
وايش استفيد من متابعته واذا فازو الفلوس والمكأفاه لهم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2012)

> كلمك على العادات الصبح تضرب طبق الفول علية طن زيت وعلية كيلو بصل وعلية 20 رغيف عيش وبعدين تقول الحمد لله وبعدين كوب لبن كبير علشان الحموضة يعنى وبعدين الغدا يانهار حدث ولاحرج حلة محشى . بطة او ديك رومى ويمكن 2 فراخ . ورز وغير الطبيخ حلة بطاطس . الحلو بطيخة او يمكن 4 مرة واحدة تحلى وبعدين كام كيلو مية تبلع الاكل تريح شوية بعد الاكل وتصحى من النوم على الساعة 5 او 6 كدة تلعب فى شعرها محدش فيفهم حاجة غلط مش حشرات ماشية فية ولا حاجة تظبطة بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كانت طاير على عينها وهى نايمى نيجى لعشاء طبعالازم يكون خفيف كيلو جنبة على 3 رغيف عيش وعلى كام زتونة على كام طبق زبادى علشان الحموضة طبعا وبعدين تشرب 3 لتر حاجة ساقعة وتقرع وتسمع صوتها تقولك انا نفسى مسدودة شوية بس الحمدلله تلاقى النتيجة فيل على طول


ههههههههههه

حبو ايه ده؟ بقى تجي منك؟ كده تضحكيهم ؟ خسارة الدفاع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عبود يسال ليش نكره الكوره
> ليش نحبها انا شخصيا ما احبها
> واشوفها مضيعه للوقت
> رجال طول بعرض ويركض ورى كوره كانه طفل
> وايش استفيد من متابعته واذا فازو الفلوس والمكأفاه لهم


* حد عنده رأى تانى ؟؟؟أضافى ؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حبو ايه ده؟ بقى تجي منك؟ كده تضحكيهم ؟ خسارة الدفاع



*ياستى دة كلام يوليوس و الاقتباس متاخد غلط 
حبو طبعا مقالتش كدة *


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> كل همك وتركيزك ع الوزن والشكل.. يبقى هتفهمو ازاي المراه الشرقيه وانتو مش فاهمين حاجه غير الشكل
> يلا يل يوليوس بدل ما نتخانق ..اصلي متعصبه بس مش منك
> ميرسي لردودك كتير وعارفه بتهزر وانا عارفه سرك
> يلا عشان مش اقولو ع العام كده ههههه



*    هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 وقعت فى المحظور ............................ 
 فى ناس تانية عارفة السر  اللى بثق فيهم بس 
  ولاعمرك هتقولى :a63: ولا بعد  100 سنة كمان  بصى هم بالظبط 3 او 4 اللى يعرفوا السر اللى بثق فيهم طبعا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حبو ايه ده؟ بقى تجي منك؟ كده تضحكيهم ؟ خسارة الدفاع


 
 مظلوووووم يا بيه:kap: ههههههههههه
 مش عارفا ليه الكلام كولو بيلزق فيها-- شوفت فى موضوع تانى بس نسيت اعلق كان كلام عبود و اتنسب ليا ههههههههههههه
 لحسن اكون عثل:hlp:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * حد عنده رأى تانى ؟؟؟أضافى ؟؟؟*


* يعنى انا بحب اتفرج على الكوره خصوصا لو متش مهم-- عمتا احب اتفرج على الرياضه(مش المشجعات البنات-- بس مفيش مانع نتفرج على المشجعين الولاد ههههههههههههههه)*


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

*انا نسيت أمبارح أحط الصورة دية في ردي *
*




*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

وصلتوا لايه في الموضوع والنبي 
مكسله اقرا كل المشاركات دي
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * يعنى انا بحب اتفرج على الكوره خصوصا لو متش مهم-- عمتا احب اتفرج على الرياضه(مش المشجعات البنات-- بس مفيش مانع نتفرج على المشجعين الولاد ههههههههههههههه)*


*أنتى هتعملى زى صاحبتك ( شقاوة ) اللى بتقول*​*



و محاولة مقارنة الفصائل الحية بين بعض لعل و عسى نلاقى بين الرجالة اللى هناك و الكائنات العربية ما يتشابه و نؤكد على كينونتهم الرجولية

أنقر للتوسيع...

**على العموم خدى أنتى وهى بقى الكينونات الرجالية اللى بتدوروا عليها *
*تقدرى بقى تقارنى الفصايل الحية ....برااااحتك *




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *انا نسيت أمبارح أحط الصورة دية في ردي *​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 *مش عارفا دول إيه تول مخلوقات غريبه يا ناس ههههههههههههههههه  اقفلو الموضوع ده هههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * حد عنده رأى تانى ؟؟؟أضافى ؟؟؟*


انا  بعشق الكوره اصلا وبكره الراجل اللي مش بيتابع الكوره
بحس انو مش بيفرق عن البنات كتير مع احترامي لكل الشباب
زي ما في شباب بتقول البنت اللي بتابع كوره مش تفرق عن الشاب او كانو مترعف ع واحد صاحبو
بس الكوره انا بحب اتابعها جدا ومتابعه مباريات اليورو مش بنات اليورو وشباب اليورو زيكم ههههه


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مش عارفا دول إيه تول مخلوقات غريبه يا ناس ههههههههههههههههه اقفلو الموضوع ده هههههههههههههه*


*دول حوريات بس كفرة :hlp:*

*أوعدنا يارب :t31:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

*مفتر يا عبود ملقتش غير الصوره دى!! انزلو بالصور يا بنااااااات ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مش عارفا دول إيه تول مخلوقات غريبه يا ناس ههههههههههههههههه اقفلو الموضوع ده هههههههههههههه*


*الكينونات النسائية ....!!!!*
*على العموم هنطلع احنا أحسن منكم ونقول لكم ان بناتنا أحلى*






*عاشت ( إيجيبت ) حُرة مستقلة ...*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

*قولنا نخلينا منصفين اكيد كنا بنتكلم على حاجات تانية شبه كدة 



*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *    هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وقعت فى المحظور ............................
> فى ناس تانية عارفة السر  اللى بثق فيهم بس
> ولاعمرك هتقولى :a63: ولا بعد  100 سنة كمان  بصى هم بالظبط 3 او 4 اللى يعرفوا السر اللى بثق فيهم طبعا*


هههههههههه
تقريبا عارفه التلاته دول وهحاول معاهم ينضمو لصفي ونقول ع السر كلنا 
عشان تتصدم ف حواء بجد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *دول حوريات بس كفرة :hlp:*​
> 
> *أوعدنا يارب :t31:*​


 
*الحوريات دول فى الجنه يبقا انت مش من هنا ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الكينونات النسائية ....!!!!*
> *على العموم هنطلع احنا أحسن منكم ونقول لكم ان بناتنا أحلى*​
> 
> 
> ...


 
*مشكوك في صحتها يا عبود .... فوتو شوب :t31:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا بعشق الكوره اصلا وبكره الراجل اللي مش بيتابع الكوره
> بحس انو مش بيفرق عن البنات كتير مع احترامي لكل الشباب


 *هو دة الكلا ....*
*يسلم أيدك يا لولو ..أثلجتى صدرى ع الصبح* 



> بس الكوره انا بحب اتابعها جدا ومتابعه مباريات اليورو مش بنات اليورو وشباب اليورو زيكم ههههه


*مش متابعة بناااات...باتفرج على ماتش بين البرتغال وفرنسا..*
*الكورة طلعت أوت ...المخرج نقل على موزز المدرجات *
*أعمل اية أنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أدور وشى ؟؟ ...أأقوم ؟؟ ...*
*أقفل التلفاز لأن هبيحرض على الفسق والفجور وعظائم الأمور ؟؟؟*
*أكفر المخرج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قولنا نخلينا منصفين اكيد كنا بنتكلم على حاجات تانية شبه كدة
> 
> 
> 
> *



دول من غير عدسات ولا نفخ ولا شعر مصبوغ ولا حاجه 
مش  زي قمامير اليورو .. .
ايه الفتنه دي يا بت يا شقاوه
استغفر الله  العظيم .. اللهم اني ناويه اصوم رمضان السنه دي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مشكوك في صحتها يا عبود .... فوتو شوب :t31:*​


*عليا النعمة يبقى أحلى فوتو شوب شافته عنيييا يا راجل*
*لأ مش فوتو شوب ...عندنا بنات حلوين برضه ..*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو دة الكلا ....*
> *يسلم أيدك يا لولو ..أثلجتى صدرى ع الصبح*
> 
> *مش متابعة بناااات...باتفرج على ماتش بين البرتغال وفرنسا..*
> ...


ههههههههههه
غض البصر يا اخ عبود
واوعى تسيب المخرج  يذهب حسناتك بالسيئات
اقولك حاجه يا عبود
احنا البنات وبنبص ع جمال البنات وبنقول قد ايه جميلات
عادي يعني.. جميلات جميلات ..
بص بس اوعى المحكمه عندك في البيت تقفشك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قولنا نخلينا منصفين اكيد كنا بنتكلم على حاجات تانية شبه كدة *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*مش شايف أى نوع من أنواع الأهانة يعنى !!!!*
*دى عيال تلات أرباعها خمورجية أصلا ....*
*فين الكينونة الرجولية ومقارنة الفصائل ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عليا النعمة يبقى أحلى فوتو شوب شافته عنيييا يا راجل*
> *لأ مش فوتو شوب ...عندنا بنات حلوين برضه ..*


 
*محدش قال حاجة ... بس ده مش جمال مصري*


*فين ياعم نفرتيتي ... كليوباتر ... حتشبوت ... شجرة الدر ... ام المصريين .... أم أيمن *
*هما دول جمال المصريات*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عليا النعمة يبقى أحلى فوتو شوب شافته عنيييا يا راجل*
> *لأ مش فوتو شوب ...عندنا بنات حلوين برضه ..*


* عندنا بنات جملها رهيب طبعا-- بس مش بيمشو مع البشر فى الشارع هههههههههههههههههههههه عشان كدا مش بتشوفوهم كتير-- *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *فين ياعم نفرتيتي ... كليوباتر ... حتشبوت ... شجرة الدر ... ام المصريين .... أم أيمن *
> 
> *هما دول جمال المصريات* ​


 *نفرتيتى وكليوباترا بقوا صنف سجاير ..*
*حتشبسوت معبدها اتهد وبيعملوا بيى بيى على عواميده*
*شجرة الدر بقت كازينو ع النيل*
*أم المصريين بقت ميدان وموقف ميكروباص *
*أم أيمن بطل أنتخابها بموجب حكم الدستورية *
*فاضل لنا ميييين ؟؟؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

مشجعه مغربيه من اخر مباراة للمغرب ضد الكوتديفوار
الجمال العربي طبعا يفوووز


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مشجعه *مغربيه* من اخر مباراة للمغرب ضد الكوتديفوار
> الجمال العربي طبعا يفوووز


 *المغرب هى الباب الملكى لعبور المحييييط* ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * عندنا بنات جملها رهيب طبعا-- بس مش بيمشو مع البشر فى الشارع هههههههههههههههههههههه عشان كدا مش بتشوفوهم كتير-- *


هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> غض البصر يا اخ عبود
> واوعى تسيب المخرج  يذهب حسناتك بالسيئات
> اقولك حاجه يا عبود
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه لو كان عنده محكمه
واحنا في مصربنسميها حكومه :wub:

مكنش كان دا حاله وعمال يعاكس في البنات عيني عينيك كدا


بس هما يستلهوا برده leasantr


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه لو كان عنده محكمه
> واحنا في مصربنسميها حكومه :wub:
> 
> مكنش كان دا حاله وعمال يعاكس في البنات عيني عينيك كدا
> ...


هههههههههه
قولتيلي وانا اللي بقول نفسي افتن عليه للحكومه
اكيد يستاهلوووو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2012)

مشجعات خليجيات من الدوري الخليجي ما تتخضوش ههههههه






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Critic (17 يونيو 2012)

البنات وقعوا فى الفخ وابتدوا يدخلوا فى منافسة مع الغربيات ! , للأسف , طريقكن مسدود !


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2012)

دول بقى مكس من الدور الخليجي عراقيات على يمنيات على سعوديات على عمانيات 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

* عفوا  لقد رفس رصيدكم *​ 


































































​


----------



## Critic (17 يونيو 2012)

اللغز هو :
البنات الغربيات بالمنظر ده بنبصلهم نظرة اعجاب واندهاش
بيمنا الشرقيات لو عملوا كدة هنقول قللات ادب


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> اللغز هو :
> البنات الغربيات بالمنظر ده بنبصلهم نظرة اعجاب واندهاش
> بيمنا الشرقيات لو عملوا كدة هنقول قللات ادب



* انت عارف يااخى الحبيب ان الشرقيات دول  اكتر من الغربيات ميلون مرة صدقينى .كل ما فى الامر خلف الابواب المغلقة فقط  حاجات تشيب  يااخى كل كل مافيها خلف الابواب المغلقة والحجر المغلقة بس اما الناس دة بتعيش صريحة واضحة امام العالم فى الشمس ام معظم الشرقيات يااخى كتير منهم صدقينى كلام لايقال    بس ورا الابواب المغلقة*


----------



## jajageorge (18 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> اللغز هو :
> البنات الغربيات بالمنظر ده بنبصلهم نظرة اعجاب واندهاش
> بيمنا الشرقيات لو عملوا كدة هنقول قللات ادب



هو الجمال قلة ادب


----------



## jajageorge (18 يونيو 2012)

ببساطه هو ده الفرق بين اليورو وامم افريقيا


----------



## jajageorge (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

فعلا تريز كلامك صح جدا ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده ​


----------

